
Show HN: 3d printer weaver - GistNoesis
https://github.com/GistNoesis/3d-printer-weaver
======
GistNoesis
Happy new year, HN. This recent hack
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13254029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13254029)
(Threadtone) inspired me to do a little week-end project.

